
Ask HN: Whats the best way to securely share a passport scan with a third party? - franze
Businesses quite regularly ask me to mail them my passport. There must be a better solution.
======
seized
Firefox Send might be an option.
[https://send.firefox.com/](https://send.firefox.com/) Let's you set link
lifetime, number of clicks/downloads allowed, etc.

It wasn't around when I needed to send my passport scan the last time but it's
more comfortable than email.

